# PR card expired 10 years ago



## Kacie (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, my daughter's PR card has expired about 10 years now. My ex-husband still lives in Canada, my daughter and I have moved out of Canada more than 12 years ago. I would like my daughter to renew her PR card if possible. What are her options? Does she need to move back to Canada to live with her father? Or it can be done where we currently reside? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kacie said:


> Hi, my daughter's PR card has expired about 10 years now. My ex-husband still lives in Canada, my daughter and I have moved out of Canada more than 12 years ago. I would like my daughter to renew her PR card if possible. What are her options? Does she need to move back to Canada to live with her father? Or it can be done where we currently reside? Thank you in advance!


Your daughter is now viewed as having abandoned Canada. To retain her PR status she would have needed to spend 2 out of every 5 years in Canada. To obtain PR status she will need to go through the complete immigration process. She cannot renew her PR status.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As Auld Yin already stated: her current PR card is expired and has no more value.
She needs to get her own visa again.

If your daughter is 18 or younger, and isn't married (or in a common-law relationship), maybe the father Determine your eligibility – Sponsor your spouse, partner or children


----------

